# Pronounication O & Os plus Como



## PostDocCain

I have 2 questions

1)For brazilian masculine definite articles, O and Os, are the words they pronounced like:
"oh" and "ohs'' or "oo (rhymes with do)" and "oos''. 

I just want to know if this is a regional thing or a right or wrong thing?

2) I keep hearing como pronounced like it is in spanish and "'coo-moo". Which is correct?


----------



## mexerica feliz

In very slow and emphatic speech, this is not at all uncommon:  _como _[kõmo] instead of [kõmu];  _o  _[o] instead of [u/ -definite article
Slowing your speech down favors un-closing of the vowel and the original phonological pronunciation is revealed,
this is the most obvious while yelling/screaming for one's name, calling for someone:

Ronaaaaaaaaaaaldoooooo!!!

[honaaaaaaaaaaawd*ooooooo*]  (with final [o:])
is more common than
[honaaaaaawd*uuuuuuuuuuu*]  (with final [u:]).

I guess you can compare it with
_baby _pronounced/sung as [beib*e*],
or  _angel _pronounced/sung as [eɪnʤ*e*l] (instead of [eɪnʤəl])
where /i/ _ or the reduced uh vowel (schwa) is given a more open pronunciation._


----------



## xiskxisk

The reduced O in some Brazilian dialects sound to my Portuguese ears as an /ʊ/, as in f*u*ll.

In Portugal it always sounds /u/, even in the slowest careful speech.


----------



## guihenning

Always prefer to reduce the vowels, it's the standard way to speak. Brazilians don't reduce as much as the Portuguese, but if you don't, you easily sound like a Hispanic/Italian (not that this is bad, but it isn't standard).
Here in Southern Brazil some people don't reduce at all final vowels, meaning O really sounds like /o/, instead of /u/. It's quite ugly.
Mexerica is absolutely right: when we are speaking really low or making the vowels longer, in case of yelling someone's name, for instance, we tend to not reduce.


----------



## Outsider

PostDocCain said:


> 2) I keep hearing como pronounced like it is in spanish and "'coo-moo". Which is correct?


Is your doubt about the first "o" in "como", or the second?


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> The reduced O in some Brazilian dialects sound to my Portuguese ears as an /ʊ/, as in f*u*ll.
> 
> In Portugal it always sounds /u/, even in the slowest careful speech.



In carioca dialect "dudu" sounds like [du'dʊ].


----------



## Nino83

Olá a todos.
Duas perguntas.



Outsider said:


> Is your doubt about the first "o" in "como", or the second?



O infopédia diz que "como" pode ser pronunciado [komu] e [kumu] mas eu não recordo que ouvi muitas vezes a segunda forma.
Vocês diz [kumu], normalmente, em Portugal?



Alandria said:


> In carioca dialect "dudu" sounds like [du'dʊ].



A pronúncia é a mesma em São Paulo, ou os "o" e os "e" finais são mais fechadas (ou seja, [u] e [i])?


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> O infopédia diz que "como" pode ser pronunciado [komu] e [kumu] mas eu não recordo que ouvi muitas vezes a segunda forma.
> Vocês diz [kumu], normalmente, em Portugal?



Ouço com frequência segunda forma mais nas frases «como é que pode?», «como é que é» that _como é_ usually merges and forms [ku'mɛ]. The rest it usually sounds [komu], normally.


Nino83 said:


> A pronúncia é a mesma em São Paulo, ou os "o" e os "e" finais são mais fechadas (ou seja, [u] e [i])?


Acho que a pronúncia é meio parecida. Mas, _by the way_, as vogais tendem a reduzir mais no Rio do que em São Paulo, _geralmente. _Esperemos um paulista responder...


----------



## guihenning

Pra mim, "Dudu" no Rio soa como [du'duɐ]


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Pra mim, "Dudu" no Rio soa como [du'duɐ]



é  [éa]


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Ouço com frequência segunda forma mais nas frases «como é que pode?», «como é que é» that _como é_ usually merges and forms [ku'mɛ]. The rest it usually sounds [komu], normally.



Obrigado!


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Olá a todos.
> Duas perguntas.
> 
> 
> 
> O infopédia diz que "como" pode ser pronunciado [komu] e [kumu] mas eu não recordo que ouvi muitas vezes a segunda forma.
> Vocês diz [kumu], normalmente, em Portugal?
> 
> 
> 
> A pronúncia é a mesma em São Paulo, ou os "o" e os "e" finais são mais fechadas (ou seja, [u] e [i])?



Há palavras como para, uma, como, que apesar de terem acento tónico na penúltima sílaba, em fala rápida o acento tónico passa para a última sílaba:

Para quê? - Parâ quê? - Pra quê?
Quero uma mala - Quero umâ mala - Quero 'ma mala.
Como é que sabes? - Com' é q' sab's? - C'm' é q' sab's?

Na prática não acho que o O chegue a ser reduzido para U, simplesmente deixa de ser pronunciado como se de um O reduzido se tratasse.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, xiskxisk


----------



## Outsider

Nino83 said:


> O infopédia diz que "como" pode ser pronunciado [komu] e [kumu] mas eu não recordo que ouvi muitas vezes a segunda forma.
> Vocês diz [kumu], normalmente, em Portugal?


Algumas pessoas, quando a palavra é pronunciada junto com a seguinte. Ex.: "como não?" [kumu nɐ̃u̯] "como ela" [kumu ˈɛl̴ɐ].

O Guihenning e o Xiskxisk descreveram uma terceira pronúncia, em minha opinião decorrente de um fenómeno distinto, e paralelo: a elisão pura e simples do "o" final, ou seja redução a [kom] ou [kum]. Isto é sempre possível antes de outra palavra iniciada por vogal.


----------



## Nino83

Sim, a elisão da última vogal é normal para mim (acontece em italiano também em _com'è_). 
O que me parecia estranho era a redução da primeira "o" (que no Brasil é também nasalizada, mas isso acontece normalmente com a palavra "com"). 
Muito obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## Outsider

É de facto invulgar, mas a palavra "como" é especial por em muitos casos se pronunciar como clítico. Algo de semelhante se passa com mais alguns clíticos comuns, exemplificados pelo Xiskxisk acima. A pronúncia de "como" como [kum(u)] em Portugal parece-me ser um pouco uma questão de idioleto, ou possivelmente de dialeto. Já agora, outra variante que também se ouve é [kɔm(u)] (eu acho que geralmente pronuncio assim).


----------



## Nino83

Outsider said:


> Já agora, outra variante que também se ouve é [kɔm(u)] (eu acho que geralmente pronuncio assim).



É uma pronúncia do Norte do Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

Não, acho que se ouve um pouco por todo o país. No entanto, parece-me que as mais frequentes são [kom(u)] e [kum(u)]. Mas devo esclarecer que [kum(u)] só se usa quando a palavra é um clítico. Se for acentuada, diz-se [kom(u)] ou [kɔm(u)].


----------



## Nino83

Claro, obrigado!


----------

